# Artificial sun



## squatster (Jul 1, 2021)

https://www.google.com/amp/s/globalnews.ca/news/7505850/china-artificial-sun/amp/


----------



## squatster (Jul 1, 2021)

The scary thing to me about weather stimulation and artificial sun- what are they using or doing that we don’t know about? Every country
Are cow farts really the reason for Global Warming?


----------

